# Voting only!!!!!! Host for 2013 PTC



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I am a willing Host if you would like to Host please IM me so I can put your name down so that remaining post ARE VOTES ONLY no comments. Voting Ends 11/10/2012 

Vote for one:

nomad lofts - Atlanta,Georgia - 2nd year flyer 2yb and 1ob

?????


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

You got my vote on this 2013 PTC


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

i vote there is 2 races


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ward13v said:


> i vote there is 2 races


Seconded .....!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I vote ONE RACE it is way more fun to all compete together and the higher number of birds in one race makes it more gratifying!!
Plus, can you imagine trying to keep up on the threads of 2 races?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I do agree with this str however if loft x can hold x amount of birds and the demand is so great only y amount of racers can participate why not let a second willing loft host one? ...... It just makes sense


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

One loft and nomand has my vote


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm game on sending birds,, its just a matter of if anyone is committed to holding the race. Also I would like to see the loft of the handler who is hosting to ensure a very good race as well as home to the race birds. The amount of bird the handler can hold as well should be noted. Breeding will be starting soon for me in the next month so I would like to know whats the status is going to be, so that way I can hold a few pairs to enter.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG can you people not read, This is for voting the host only, Not voting how many races or not discussing whether you will send birds. There is another thread for discussion.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

so far there is only one to vote for----nomad lofts - Atlanta,Georgia


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I cast my vote for Nomad


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nomad for host.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I vote Nomad Loft.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote nomad


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

For Nomad Loft to host 2013 PTC.

It is going to be Nomad Loft that hosts next year. No one else has even asked to do it, since this years PTC was over. If there is someone else, now is the time to speak up.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone crazy enough to want to take on the challenge should get the nod. I'll vote for Nomad!


----------



## hilltopper1961 (Mar 9, 2011)

*2013 PT Classic Race*

I vote for Nomad


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Nothing like making this decision in under 24 hours  I vote that whoever wants to host lay out a plan. How many races, length of races, how do you handle birds, what is your vac routine. How big is your loft. Are these bird going right in with your team or into a seperate loft. There seems to be a lot of unanswered questions before we make a voting on the host thread. If we take a few days to figure this out it wont hurt anything. heck maybe someone wo wants a shot at hosting has been working and not even logged on yet. 
I think a better post to start would be a thread for suggestions for the PT classic. get some great ideas and go from there.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

no problem I want all users to pick the one that they feel will do the best job!!!!! if I need to wait I understand. so I will make a plan and we can go from there\


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Nomad_Lofts can we see loft and what your plan for next year host?

( you already got my vote) just asking for more detail of your loft and what your plan.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind some pics of where my birds are going next year.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm for Nomad  Unless Walt wants to do it again.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not want to host again. I have already stated I am done with racing young birds (for several reasons). My love is racing old birds. 

There is no hurry for sure, but realistically, there just isn't a flood of people offering/wanting to host this event. As a matter of fact, there is only one.

If there is another that is interested and they have not posted an interest yet, they must be a "part timer" here on this forum. How would a part timer be during the season next year, in keeping us informed?

Just something to think about.

A loft that looks satisfactory to one person, might look like a crappy shed to another. I just want someone who wants to do it and is enthusiatic about doing it. I don't much care if they fly out of a bedroom closet. Or a fancy loft that would put my house to shame. They are pigeons. No one who visits this site often, has a below par loft. At least I doubt they do.

Having said that. A couple of pics is easy enough and doesn't cost anyone anything. So, yea, some pics would help belay some fears.

But if there is someone else interesting in hosting, surely they would have visited this site by now. I mean, seriously, we just announced the 2012 winner, and who is going to host the next years event, is the subject of three or four different threads already.

Maybe someone is afraid of losing a voting contest. Or maybe someone is just shy all around. I can understand both of those things. But c'mon. We only have ONE person offering. I remember last year. I got the hosting job by default. No one else wanted to do it. So I did. There was no voting. It was one person volunteering and that one person was accepted, BECAUSE he (me) was willing.

I was relatively inexperienced. An average pigeon racer, and my two lofts were humble structures. But pigeons do not require much. Just a perch, some feed and grit, and someone who cares about them. I think the Nomad Loft is at a minimum, all of those things.

I wouldn't recognize Damon if he was in front of me right now. But none of you would have known me a year ago, either.

But don't let me influence anyone to vote for someone other than Nomad Loft, aka Damon Sylve. Vote for whomever you think is best. Just one thing though. Who might this other person/s be? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Nomad, Off-Topic I'm sorry, but who won the Dixie? They haven't posted anything on the site! How did you do? Do you have a race sheet you could post in another thread? I don't mean to hijack, but I figure you'll be checking this thread frequently. PM me if you don't want to answer here.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

got my vote hope to join ya next year


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomad has my vote. I think the majority of the participants have decided that Nomad should be the host so it should be finalized.

I just want it to start already so a newcomer like me can beat some of you more experienced fliers  Maybe get some Canadian vs. American rivalry going


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I vote for Nomad. Gurbir Brar B.C., if you are going to be at the top of the sheet you had best get a breeder pair from Danny Gregorick in Thunder Bay,eh.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

swagg said:


> Nothing like making this decision in under 24 hours  I vote that whoever wants to host lay out a plan. How many races, length of races, how do you handle birds, what is your vac routine. How big is your loft. Are these bird going right in with your team or into a seperate loft. There seems to be a lot of unanswered questions before we make a voting on the host thread. If we take a few days to figure this out it wont hurt anything. heck maybe someone wo wants a shot at hosting has been working and not even logged on yet.
> I think a better post to start would be a thread for suggestions for the PT classic. get some great ideas and go from there.


I could not agree more!! Talk about jumping the gun!! I think the two guys wanting to host this year should both lay out their plan for the race and submit pictures of where the birds will be kept before we start voting.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

*PT Classic 2013*

Some may be confused due to the fact that I have stated that I would be interested in host a PT Classic for 2014.
I am not in a position to host the 2013 race. I have a time consuming project that I have already committed to that would prevent my dedicating the time required to manage a one loft race.
It seems that Nomad (Damon) is enthused and the only real applicant at this time. I am confident that he knows what he is doing with racing pigeons as a result of looking at some race results for the club that he flies with.
I believe that he will restrict the number of entries to a level that is manageable for him and his facilities.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*Vote*

2013 PT Classic Vote...........Nomad


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I vote for Nomad. I hope with all of the jump on the bandwagon interest (which is great) that there will be some consideration for reserving spots for those who sent birds to this years classic. I don't have time to babysit this site and with the speed at which people reserve spots, I am afraid I may miss out. My birds this year were lost in training excet for NEPLS 1808 which I bred and sent in for someone else.

Jim


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I vote Nomad Loft.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

You can see pics of my loft @ loft designs I will edit on thread so all can see I will make a thread about classic soon no spot reserved before then it will contain all info needed


----------

